# Off too Fire Island N.Y. for 5 Days



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

Do you guys think it's going to be enuff


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

somebody's in for a rude awakening!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks like you are ready!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

If not, you might need professional help.


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

And why is that ? :frown:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

that wouldn't be enough for me


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Those are good to start with ..If you run out,road trip!!!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

that will get you started, youll need to find a B&M around there tho asap !! hahah


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

It's a good start. :lol:


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

Go big or go home. . . 

Nice selection. . . Enjoy


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

nope. I go through 20 in 3 days of camping.. Of course I also go through a ton of rum as well....


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

You might need a few more


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Like your taste--as far as those lasting now that is the question--


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great selection, enjoy!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You're good to go


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very sweet


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice selection...would be enough for me but not some of the other brothers on here!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

LkyLindy said:


> You're good to go


I agree.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

If your the only one smoking them you should be good to go!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

It gong to be close,nice choice!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think you are set.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Not enough for sure


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice choices so far...


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

I personally rarely smoke 2 in one day, so thatd be plenty for me! Enjoy!


----------



## goyankees (May 16, 2008)

fire island eh? some guys will love looking at that... sorry couldnt resist...


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks pretty good. You should be fine. Have fun!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

If you smoke as much as I do you're gonna need more...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice selection for the trip


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like you are good to go!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Take some more!! Better too mutch than too little!! :helloooo:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice picks - that should get you through 3 days!:biggrin:


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

Going to smoke the last five today and tonight...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nyisles said:


> fire island eh? some guys will love looking at that... sorry couldnt resist...


Beat me to it Barry. :roflmao:


----------

